
70,000 OkCupid Users Just Had Their Data Published - mhays
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/70000-okcupid-users-just-had-their-data-published
======
minimaxir
[deleted]

~~~
andrewmcwatters
Why would you do this? This is not okay.

